# Remix OS Mouse Pointer Help



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 3, 2016)

Basically I just installed remix os into my hard drive on my pc although every time I boot after a few seconds the mouse pointer disappears and I cannot use it. Does anyone know how I can fix it? thanks


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 4, 2016)

Anybody and yes it is a usb mouse, I couldn't find this problem anywhere else!


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 4, 2016)

So the mouse works for a few seconds then stops, or it doesn't work at all, just shows itself, then disappears?


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 4, 2016)

Pedeadstrian said:


> So the mouse works for a few seconds then stops, or it doesn't work at all, just shows itself, then disappears?


By that I meant on one boot it showed up right at the start and moved for a few brief seconds but after that and on any other time there is no mouse at all and I'm not talking about just the pointer no actions work either so yes it is completely gone


----------



## Joom (Jun 4, 2016)

What kind of mouse is it? Also, longshot, but are you using a PS/2 keyboard? I'm not very familiar with x86 versions of Android, so I don't particularly know what the issue may be. When I get home, I'll throw it on a VM and see if I can reproduce the problem. Also, if you can, install a terminal emulator and busybox. I think busybox comes with dmesg, which might be useful.

Edit: Works just fine on a VM for me. Well, "fine" is relative. I wasn't able to reproduce the mouse issue. Though I see it already comes with a terminal emulator, so run that and then run this.


```
dmesg | grep input
```

See what that says for your mouse.


----------



## MinyHQCraft (Dec 20, 2022)

I have this kind of problem too, and IS BEEN SO LOOOOOOOONG


----------

